# universal remote control



## jar_uk1 (Jan 7, 2004)

After a couple of weeks trying to figure out remote controls I think I have narrowed it down.

I ruled out Prontos, Ipaqs with griffin ir extenders (same with palms) and OFA Kameleons, either due to expense, "fiddlyness" or lack of the number of units they can control.

I think it is going to have to be an MX500 or an OFA Mosaic (but the mosaic is a horrible silver...)

so it looks like an MX-500.

If anyone uses the MX-500, is it sny good, can I give the LCD Device labels a name (Like Tivo!) and does it work with Tivos correctly?

Also can i get it in the uk anywhere other than fpsgamer, I dont like buying from a place where I cannot find a phone no on the website (at all)

Other than that, does anyone have any alternative ideas. In an ideal world it would be able to control a tivo/digibox/tv/av amp/dvd/Laserdisc player (The young uns won't remember those!)/x-box/md player.

John R


----------



## guydewdney (Nov 26, 2001)

i bought the MX1000 from fpsgamer - i found a number somewhere - good service.

the 1000 is a less populated button version (similar size) with a nicer joystick control (it has:- main menu button, page, power, vol up/down, channel up/down, mute pre-ch (used as my TiVo button) play, ff, rw, stop (pause on tivo) joystick with select (push in))

fully programmable like the pronto ( i have a pronto as wll, consigned to the cupboard) with logos etc etc. not quite as easy as the pronto though...


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I have an MX-500, and find it excellent. Much better than my more expensive and now discarded Pronto. It will learn everything, including the TiVo standby button, for which you will need to browse this forum for the trick. No problem with programming the LCD labels, although the mobile 'phone style of entering text can be a bit laborious. You will find the 5-way joystick a little odd at first, but will soon get use to it. Unlike the Pronto, it uses hard buttons for everything, and can be used by feel - just like a peanut.

I bought it from FPSGamer and, unfortunately, after a couple of days the screen failed. Not only did I get profuse apologies and an immediate replacement, but I also got my postage refunded without asking. While you can buy it direct from the States, I do wonder how easy it would have been to get a replacement - with my costs refunded.

In case you're wondering why learning the standby button is a problem, it is because the peanut will send out two codes, once you have programmed it to control your TV. You have to clear the extra code before you can capture the output.


----------



## davedixson (Oct 30, 2002)

Does anyone with an LCD-based remote have any comments on how they get by with hacing no tactile feedback. I usually use my remote without looking at it just by feeling my way around the buttons, and wondered if this would be possible with an LCD-based remote by learning where the virtual buttons are.

Dave.


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

:up: Thumbs up for the MX500 from me too. I bought it from FPSGamer without problems - arrived next day.

Agree with everythink iankb says and I used his little trick to program standby without problems.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I have both the MX500 and the MX700, the 700 is programmable like a Pronto.

They are my 2 favourite remotes.

However, though I love the original TiVo peanuts, I have too many TiVos and gear!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

> _Originally posted by davedixson _
> *Does anyone with an LCD-based remote have any comments on how they get by with hacing no tactile feedback. I usually use my remote without looking at it just by feeling my way around the buttons, and wondered if this would be possible with an LCD-based remote by learning where the virtual buttons are.*


I found my Pronto totally unusable because of the lack of tactile feedback. Even worse, if you have to put on reading glasses to see the display, and find out which sub-screen you are on.

The MX-500 has LCD labels on some of its keys, but it uses a hard button for each label.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

The new Harmony 688 remote has been designed with TiVo in mind. Simple setup from their web site and a dream to use. Cost about £98 and available on ebay. Web site is http://www.harmonyremote.com/ .


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The Harmony looks nice, but I'm not convinced that the buttons will be that easy to locate by feel. They look a bit 'edgeless'.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

Then try the 768 or 748 but they do cost more.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davedixson _
> *Does anyone with an LCD-based remote have any comments on how they get by with hacing no tactile feedback. I usually use my remote without looking at it just by feeling my way around the buttons, and wondered if this would be possible with an LCD-based remote by learning where the virtual buttons are.
> 
> Dave. *


The pronto has a few programmable 'real' buttons but most of the time I use the LCD buttons. My pronto has about 11 different remotes programmed into it plus a number of 'combined remotes' (useful when transferring programmes between devices eg: tivo to VCR) and yes, I have to look at the screen to use it. However, when i pick up the original remotes and try to use them, I still have to look at them because I haven't memorised all the button positions on all the remotes. When programming the pronto, I make all the remotes' key layouts similar so common functions are in the same place across devices (bit like a OFA) which means I know where to look. There are parts of the LCD screen which are easy to learn (usually near the real buttons) and you can put commonly used LCD buttons there. In all, I dont find using LCD buttons that much of a problem. It is more of a problem memorising lots of different remotes. Saying that, there is a new pronto which has a few more real buttons (like a cursor pad). Also, my pronto has been designed by me for use by me and is a real pain for anyone else to use


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

> *Then try the 768 or 748 but they do cost more.*


Those don't have enough buttons to cover both cursor and transport buttons at the same time. However, the cheaper H659 seems to have all the necessary buttons, and they're tactile as well.

Unfortunately, nobody is selling them in the UK, including eBay at the moment.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The one benefit of the MX-500/700, and quite a few alternatives nowadays, is that they do tend to include similar button shapes and layouts to those used on the peanut. e.g. A number pad, a channel selection cluster, a transport cluster, a menu selection cluster, an audio cluster, etc. It isn't that hard to set them up so that the buttons are easily memorised.

My objection to my Pronto was that there is absolutely no meaningful and memorable layout that you could associate with it. Also, because you couldn't get many usable 'buttons' on the same screen, you had to keep swapping screens, with the chances that you accidentally use the wrong one. However, I only had a monochrome Pronto, with a very poor quality and unreadable screen, and I expect that the colour versions are easier to use.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

H659 on ebay at the moment http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15065&item=3096416162&rd=1

One UK supplier of Harmony is Chantry Audio www.chantryaudio.com although they do not have the H688 in stock as yet.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

And another 39 H659's at a Buy-it-now price of £65

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=61323&item=3096219519&rd=1


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Another vote here for the MX-700. Very flexible amd programmable. Replaced 15 other remotes with no effort at all!

The MX-800 version uses RF as well as IR, so you can control things from outside the line of sight.


----------



## jar_uk1 (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies, I hadn't considered the Harmony, but I think I might go for it. Maybe I should toss a coin between it and the mx500.

The other half nearly vetoed ALL of the universal remotes as she doesnt like the look of them 

John R


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Since the eBay sales above for the Harmony are from the States or Canada, don't forget the shipping fees. I notice that the last one charges $35 for shipping and $2 for creditcard handling. When you add the potential of attracting import duty, VAT and a collection charge, the MX-500 from FPS-Gamer could well be cheaper.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

MX-500 definitely :up:


----------



## Fatbloke (Feb 26, 2002)

Indeed - another MX-500 user here - I bought mine from the states originally - luckilly I have no problems with the unit so no need to return it. Current price $99 but you must factor in the cost of shipping and a possible hit on customs charges too (I was lucky )

As for the display... heres my main readout:









And when I press the Tivo button...
...








The ToDo, search, SPM, Manual and Plyng are fast buttons to Todo, search page, Season pass, manual record and Now Playing - if I'm on the main Tivo menu screen, pressing one of these will go straight to that page. The WIDE is a controller for the Sony TV to adjust ratio aspects.
I programmed the Prev Ch button to act as the Tivo button too - since I don't have 5 inch long thumbs 

There's also a second page for less used buttons, you get there by pressing the PAGE button...


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I got mine from http://www.fpsgamer.co.uk/hcinema/remotes.htm which seems to be a highly recommended UK supplier for these.


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

Has anyone actually had their hands on a Harmony 688 or 659 yet, and feel able to comment on how well it works with TIVO?

I have the MX-500 (which is excellent), but now have a 2nd TIVO (in a different room) and am wondering whether to go for another MX-500 or whether the Harmony is worth the extra money.

Alternatively, a Phillips SBC RU865 (much cheaper) was mentioned in another thread. Has anyone tried that with TIVO?

Aitcheff.


----------



## jar_uk1 (Jan 7, 2004)

I actually ordered a 688 direct.

I phoned Harmony in Canada and placed the order) but it didnt arrive so I emailed them and found out someone had shipped it "surface" rather than courier. (They are refunding the $40 delivery charge).

I think a couple of others here have them, but when it does arrive I will post a review if anyone is interested.

Interestingly Harmony are now part of Logitech, so who knows, we might see Logitech branded Harmony remotes soon... (hopefully they will be priced more realistically than some uk importers try to charge).

still waiting for the slow boat from Canada, shouldn't be too long now  It also cost me no more than getting it from Ebay, so i thought it would be better, as Harmony do not honour warranty on "non approved retailer" sales.

John


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aitcheff _
> *
> 
> Alternatively, a Phillips SBC RU865 (much cheaper) was mentioned in another thread. Has anyone tried that with TIVO?
> ...


I've been using the Philips for a week now. There's no pre-set TiVo code, but once you've spent the time teaching it from the peanut, it works very well.

Séamus


----------



## kered (Dec 3, 2002)

John R

Have you got your Harmony remote? Is it a success?

I've been considering buying something of this sort for a while, but I'm off to Canada on holiday in a few weeks, and I'll look out for any bargains, whether they are Harmony or OneForAll or whatever.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

I've now bought a Harmony H659 for my 2nd TIVO and here is quick summary of my experience.

Bought from BlueDo.Com. Arrived very quickly, but the LCD screen was faulty. BlueDo told me I had to deal directly with Harmony. No problem with Harmony. I had to provide evidence that I had bought from an 'approved' Harmony reseller, but once I'd done that they issued an RMA number and I was able to order a replacement. I had to pay the postage to return the faulty unit and Harmony took about 10 days to ship me a replacement which works fiine so far.

The remote is very easy to configure via a web interface. All my devices were recognised, but I had to 'learn' the additional TIVO IR commands which are specific to UK TIVOs. Also, although the IR code for powering on my Panasonic TV was correct, it was not held long enough to actually successfully turn on the TV. However, Harmony support are very responsive, and they customised my config with an additional parameter which allowed me to adjust how long the command is 'held'. I also subsequently found that I could learn the command in 'RAW' mode which remembered how long the command needed to be held.

The remote is programmed in terms of activities. e.g. 'watch TIVO', 'watch a DVD', etc. When an activity is selected, all the required devices are turned on and put in the correct state for whichever activity is selected. E.G. 'Watch Tivo' turns on the TV, takes the TIVO out of standby and then switches the TV to AV input. (I set mine up so that the Freeview box is always on.) The remote then maintains a record of the current state of all devices, so that if 'Watch DVD' is then selected', it knows that the TV is already on and switches on only the DVD. When 'Off' is then pressed, it will turn off all the devices it 'knows' are on.

If it gets out of Synch, pressing help asks a series of questions which puts everything back in synch.

Where the concept falls down is where (as in my case) there is not a single IR command which puts a device into a known state. e.g. On my TV, there is no way to turn the TV on and switch to AV2 for certain - its state depends on the which AV channel was last set when the TV was switched off and the IR commands move up or down the list of valid AV settings - not directly to a particular one. Fortunately, the remote does also allow you to issue appropriate IR commands to rectify the situation, but it does spoil the elegance of the activity concept. Having said that, I haven't raised this isue with Harmony support - they may have a clever workaround.

What I really don't like is the position and 'feel' of the keys. The keys are small and 'spongey'. Also, the transport keys are right at the bottom of the remote where they are not so easy to use in one hand. The MX500 keys and layout are far superior. On the other hand, the shape of the remote is very 'peanut -like' and it feels comfortable to hold.

So in summary:-

Pros:-
- Ease of setup
- Harmony support responsiveness
- Activity approach is innovative and makes it easy to use, but need the right equipment for it to work prefectly

Cons:-
Key layout and feel vastly inferior to MX500


For me, the negative of the keyboard vastly outweighs the positives and I am seriously thinking of ebaying the remote and going for a 2nd MX500.

Anyway, hope this helps anyone contemplating a Harmony remote.


Aitcheff.


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aitcheff _
> *
> Where the concept falls down is where (as in my case) there is not a single IR command which puts a device into a known state. e.g. On my TV, there is no way to turn the TV on and switch to AV2 for certain - its state depends on the which AV channel was last set when the TV was switched off and the IR commands move up or down the list of valid AV settings - not directly to a particular one. *


This may or may not help, but here is a bit of lateral thinking that works - at least in my case. It should work for all "macros " on any flavour of remote - MXs prontos harmonys and so on

My TV has 3 AV inputs, but they are a cyclical toggle, rather than distinct codes - ie I have to press the AV button 3 times to get AV3 - but only if it is in TV mode. If it is already on AV1, then I (or the automated remote control function) need to press it only twice.

What always works though, is that if I first select channel 1 (for example), I am always able to determine the correct number of keypresses required. In this scenario, changing to Ch1, puts my TV in TV mode, so I then need to issue 3 AV keypresses to get to AV3.

Hope that that:

a) makes sense
b) helps someone!


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iancdbutcher _
> *What always works though, is that if I first select channel 1 (for example), I am always able to determine the correct number of keypresses required. In this scenario, changing to Ch1, puts my TV in TV mode, so I then need to issue 3 AV keypresses to get to AV3.
> *


I'll have a look when I get home tonight, but I don't think that this will work for my TV. I think that with my Panasonic, no matter how many times I switch to TV mode, it 'remembers' the last AV channel it was set to, so there seems to be no way to reset to a specific AV channel. But I'll check ....


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aitcheff _
> * it 'remembers' the last AV channel it was set to *


Oh dear 

So how do you change the AV channel then?

I'm guessing that pressing AV goes to last AV channel, pressing it again increments by one and then loops to the beginning?

Then do you have a separate button (mine is the same button) to go back to TV?


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iancdbutcher _
> *
> So how do you change the AV channel then?
> *


Pressing the 'A/V' button toggles between TV and AV. So if I am on AV2, pressing 
'A/V' goes to TV, then pressing it again goes back to AV2 and so on. To change the AV channel, I need to then press 'down-menu', or 'up-menu' within about 3 seconds of pressing the 'A/V' button, which would move down or up the list of AV channels.


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aitcheff _
> *press 'down-menu', or 'up-menu'*


So, wouldn't it be possible to press say, 'up' menu x no of times, to (always) get to the top of the list, then the appropriate number of 'down' presses for the input you require?


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iancdbutcher _
> *So, wouldn't it be possible to press say, 'up' menu x no of times, to (always) get to the top of the list, then the appropriate number of 'down' presses for the input you require? *


It seems that it was designed to frustrate us ....

Going up from '1', cycles to '3', and down from '3' gives you '1'.


----------



## Tuesnightspecial (Oct 18, 2001)

Been waiting for a thread like this for ages...

The MX500 is simply the best remote I have ever owned. I absolutely love it!

The pronto was untactile and a pain to program - I just wasn't committed enough to the cause. I sold it.

Tried the Kameleon next - OKish, but it burned batteries like no tomorrow - and of course, no hard buttons! Sold it.

Finally settled on the MX500 from the recommendations on this forum. Was nervous about spending that much money, but it lived up to the hype and then some!!!! I'd have paid double knowing what I do now!! No way will I be selling this beauty! I've looked at the upgrades in the family of these remotes and to be honest, for my average joe setup, there's no need to upgrade. Not that they won't absolutely delight some of you who want their advanced features.

So, get something in the MX family - you'll love it - and thanks to this forum without whom I'd never have found this gem.

For information, I bought it from FPS Gamer and it was a smooth, customs free, process (don't know if thats guaranteed though).


----------



## Fishy (Jul 24, 2002)

Well after reading this thread, and the much longer Harmony thread, I picked up a Harmony 688 from ebay. At £100 I figured I could re-sell it for about the same if I didn't like it.

After a day with it, I'm impressed! The risks as I could see it were that it couldn't improve on the excellent tivo remote, and that people had said that many buttons close together were hard to use without looking. Thankfully the item is very peanutty, and the buttons are more raised in the center of each than the picture shows, after a few hours with it I can easily use it without looking. Set-up was very easy, with the default Tivo config being nearly ideal, it just needs a skip key binding, Ill follow others in using the stop key for that.

Maybe its because Ive never had a fancy remote before, but pressing the Watch X button and all the items switching on and changing to the right setting is just so swish.

All my other remotes are now in a box, Ill give it a week in case I need a few extra commands then off to the loft they go!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The only thing that you have to remember with a programmable remote is to keep it pointing in the right direction while it runs all of the commands in a macro. There is now a version of the MX-500/700 which has a wireless remote that controls a base IR-sender. That sounds a good idea, and you would be able to use it from another room.


----------



## Fishy (Jul 24, 2002)

"The only thing that you have to remember with a programmable remote is to keep it pointing in the right direction while it runs all of the commands in a macro. "

This 688 seems quite omni directional. I'm yet to test the limits of it but certainly in normal use you just point it anywhere and it appears to work.


----------



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

I have ordered a Harmony H688 - from Blu-Do. It cost a total of 195 USD including shipping (around 111 GBP). I got them to send it via regular US Air Mail giving me a much greater chance of avoiding import duty & VAT.

I also decided to buy a wired IR extender from Keene - my TiVo and other boxes are in a cabinet so I thought I'd take the opportunity to feed an IR signal or two into the cabinet and put the IR receiver someone in the vicinity of my plasma screen. Hopefully this should allow me to point the remote at the screen (which seems more natural than to the side where the cabinet is).

I have been a Pronto user for a couple of years or so and simply wanted a change. I would appreciate a more tactile remote and I love the way the Harmony is setup via the web interface.

Those of you who hava a Harmony remote, did you need to make any changes to the speed settings for any of your kit? I noticed in the Harmony forum of RemoteCentral some people needed to cut the timings down to avoid the remote feeling sluggish.


----------



## SimonG (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fatbloke _
> *Indeed - another MX-500 user here - I bought mine from the states originally - luckilly I have no problems with the unit so no need to return it. Current price $99 but you must factor in the cost of shipping and a possible hit on customs charges too (I was lucky )
> 
> As for the display... heres my main readout:
> ...


*

Do you have an image of the transport part and the up/down/left/right part. This gets a lot of use on TiVo and is somewhat neglected on many remotes...*


----------



## Dunkwho (Apr 17, 2002)

I use an MX700 most of the time, I also have a pronto 890 that my wife prefers  The 700 has the advantage that its easily progammable with PC software (more later) - the MX500 is more of a "teach me" remote where you put it into programming mode, point the original remote at it, and learn as you go. I think it might be possible to work a frig of the mx500 "clone" function where a complete setup is put together on a PC then cloned into the remote ... never really looked into it tho.

I had the pronto 1st and loved it. My wife still loves it because you can make the labels mean something ... big buttons, little buttons, whatever you want - its easier for a technophobe. I use the 700 now because I want tactile feedback.

The 700 also solves the panasonic problem mentioned in this thread (I've got a 32PL10 32" panasonic). My system on button runs through a series of tivo IR codes to get the tv to auto-switch ... all of this runs as a macro put together through the PC software with timers between codes to make it work. Works perfectly! The trick is to power the TV on, get the tivo in a known state (send the tivo button code), tivo into vcr mode, tivo into tivo menu (the move from VCR to tivo fires the scart switch line, panasonic sees this and switches), then i think i send a live tv and a CLR to ensure that by the time the tv has powered on i'm looking at the tivo's normal output. I can double check that sequence if someone needs it

What I think I'd really like is the pronto 950 with a cursor pad at the bottom, I reckon I can get by with the limited no of hard keys on that unit and benefit from the graphical UI too ... just a few tweaks needed to the 950's operating system that many people have requested over at remotecentral.com and it'll be the one for me 

Duncan


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Dunkwho _
> *I think it might be possible to work a frig of the mx500 "clone" function where a complete setup is put together on a PC then cloned into the remote*


Why re-invent the wheel? Just use an IRClone. No UK dealer unfortunately.


----------



## Dunkwho (Apr 17, 2002)

Yup, thats exactly the thing I was thinking about !  Never actually tried it myself, I did have a 500 for a few weeks to try out but without the IRClone stuff I went for the 700 to get my macros working.


----------



## koogydelbbog (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by britcub _
> *I've been using the Philips for a week now. There's no pre-set TiVo code, but once you've spent the time teaching it from the peanut, it works very well.
> 
> Séamus *


is there any trick to teaching it? i'm just about to return one that refuses to work with the tivo (and my Nad amp) and thought i'd look on here for recommendations for a replacement and was surprised to hear other people had had success. i even turned the lights off whilst trying to program it 8)

cheers
andy


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

My Philips Pronto works fine with Tivo. Not sure why you are having problems with yours. Is it the the On/Off button that isn't working? If so, you may have configured the Tivo remote to switch both the Tivo and TV off. This will cause the Pronto a problem when it tries to learn the remote button so the answer is to reconfigure the Tivo remote NOT to switch the TV off (just Tivo). You can then learn the button.


----------



## koogydelbbog (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johala_reewi _
> *My Philips Pronto works fine with Tivo...*


it's not the Pronto, it's the, er, SBC RU865 (6-way, currently £30 from Argos. would be a nice universal remote if only i could get anything other than LEARN ERROR out of it)

there is a helpline number (and, i've just noticed, it's a london number, not premium in any way) so i'll give that a go. but given that it doesn't work with my hifi amp either (ie i can't watch anything OR listen to anything) it may have to go back.

cheers
andy


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I know it's not a Pronto... but one of the most common problems with 1st time Pronto users is that the learning eye is at the bottom of the remote not the top as it is with many learning remotes. means people spend ages trying to learn codes by putting the remotes head to head when they need to be head to tail (if you get me) - could be a general Philips thing?


----------



## koogydelbbog (Jan 9, 2002)

ah, ok.

nope, the RU865 is a head-to-head job, there's even a little picture, one of only two in the entire manual, showing how it's meant to be done.

it also has a SEARCH facility where it cycles through all the codes it knows for that type of device and tries each one. was kinda fun watching everything in the hifi stack switch either on or off in sequence... everything except the tivo and the amp...


----------



## kwazemowdoe (Jan 6, 2003)

Has anyone used any of the OneForAll products with Tivo with any success?


----------



## koogydelbbog (Jan 9, 2002)

I swapped the above Philips for a One-For-All 6 and it seems fine so far. I haven't downloaded the custom TiVo settings from their customer services and i think any trouble i'm having (it's stopped learning keys) is due to reaching the limit (25) that it talks about in the manual.

The one thing i don't like is the size (and weight) of the thing - makes you appreciate the ergonomics of the tivo remote all the more.

The other thing i don't like is the lack of buttons - am having trouble finding buttons for aux and vcr passthrough and 'select'.

(can't seem to map the cd player volume buttons to amp volume buttons either - the amp section of the remote uses exactly 2 buttons (up, down) and both of those are free on the cd player section but it doesn't seem to want to know)


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Hi,
I am just setting up my new Harmony Remote.

Interesting process where you need the model numbers of all your kit (it identified all my stuff on 1st try).

It knows about Tivo's ,Sky+, Slimp3 game console dvdr's dvd yamaha amps etc.

Anyone else tried one yet?
http://www.logitech.co.uk/index.cfm/products/features/harmony/GB/EN,CRID=2078

Automan.


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

scgf and Automan - I've used a Harmony for well over a year now. Once it gets you used to the way it works it's fantastic, their e-mail support is very good too.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I recently bought a Kameleon 6 but have already put it back on ebay. It works fine, but I can't cope with the lack of real buttons and the need to constantly switch screens to make the relevant buttons appear.

Based on this and other threads it seems the MX-500 is the closest to what I want. However, having read the review at RemoteCentral, I have a concern.

As a Tivoer I frequently use what I think are referred to as the transport buttons; play, pause, rw and ff. The review suggests the rw and ff buttons are not easy to use, due to being small and recessed into the central bevel.

Can any users of the MX-500 comment on this?

Another question: with my Tivo peanut, I can pick it up and know, simply from whether it feels balanced in my hand, where the main buttons are so I don't ever have to actually look at it. Is the MX-500 the same? Its shape does not look quite so ergonomic as the peanut, or even the Harmony remotes which seem to be the main competition. Specifically, I want to be able to pick it up and, without looking, be able to easily find and use the transport buttons. The other buttons are less important.

Finally, it seems I could get several different Harmony models for around 50-75% of the price of the MX-500. Is it really worth the extra money? I don't think the "activity" concept of the Harmonys is really suited to my set up, but maybe they would be good enough.

Help!

Thanks


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Harmony gets my vote. The 655 works a treat and I hardly ever need to look at the 
buttons.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

childe said:


> I recently bought a Kameleon 6 but have already put it back on ebay. It works fine, but I can't cope with the lack of real buttons and the need to constantly switch screens to make the relevant buttons appear.
> 
> Based on this and other threads it seems the MX-500 is the closest to what I want. However, having read the review at RemoteCentral, I have a concern.
> 
> ...


The buttons aren't recessed on mine, unless they mean the central bevel is slightly raised in comparison to the other buttons. Anyway, I don't find it a problem or the buttons to be small, but then I haven't got especially large fingers. I find them ideally placed for use with my thumb.

The MX-500 is definitely the best remote I've ever used. The only complaint is it uses 4x AAAs which is a slight problem with rechargeables as my charger only takes two AAAs at a time. Batteries last for ages though and you get plenty of warning when they run low so it's not much of an issue especially if you have a spare set.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

iankb said:


> I have an MX-500, and find it excellent. Much better than my more expensive and now discarded Pronto. It will learn everything, including the TiVo standby button, for which you will need to browse this forum for the trick. No problem with programming the LCD labels, although the mobile 'phone style of entering text can be a bit laborious. You will find the 5-way joystick a little odd at first, but will soon get use to it. Unlike the Pronto, it uses hard buttons for everything, and can be used by feel - just like a peanut.
> 
> I bought it from FPSGamer and, unfortunately, after a couple of days the screen failed. Not only did I get profuse apologies and an immediate replacement, but I also got my postage refunded without asking. While you can buy it direct from the States, I do wonder how easy it would have been to get a replacement - with my costs refunded.
> 
> In case you're wondering why learning the standby button is a problem, it is because the peanut will send out two codes, once you have programmed it to control your TV. You have to clear the extra code before you can capture the output.


I would be grateful to know how you clear the TiVo remote as I can not teach the standby button to my my MX500 .


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

OK - call me impetuous, call me inconsistent, I could not help myself. After posting the questions above this morning I decided to read a bit more about the Harmony range, and found myself irresistably drawn to the 885 model. So much so that I went out and got one. So much for saving money, this is actually significantly more expensive than the MX-500.

My reasoning is as follows:-

- I decided the MX-500 looked a bit unwieldy
- I decided the Harmony activity concept would actually be more user friendly for my other half
- I was sold on the "better" looks and the colour screen.

I favoured the 885 over the 688 due to larger, colour screen and the views that the 688's buttons were too cramped.

Impressions so far (after 2 hours of ownership): very impressed with the basic set up and the ease of use. Still in the process of fine tuning. The buttons are reasonably satisfying with a distinct click. They are well placed, but definitely not as easy to use as the Tivo peanut - in my view that is the most perfectly designed remote I have ever used. If only it could control more devices. Definitely a vast improvement over the Kameleon 6 I bought last week.

Most importantly - the wife hated the Kameleon, but so far she seems happy with this...


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Maclynn said:


> I would be grateful to know how you clear the TiVo remote as I can not teach the standby button to my my MX500 .


Try programming it for device 0000, and then again with device 1000. It's a long time since I did it, but I think that's what I did.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

Thank you, I'll give it a try.
Mke.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

iankb said:


> Try programming it for device 0000, and then again with device 1000. It's a long time since I did it, but I think that's what I did.


It worked perfectly. Thank you for the help.
Mike.


----------

